# Want to breed my German shepherd



## Dxbaker34 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have a 10 month old German shepherd Male with papers, I want to breed. I'm new to this so just looking for a little help.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thinking About Becoming A Breeder?


Questions & comments on the process of becoming a breeder.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

With regard to some recent conversations here, I urge you to look up your state's laws regarding breeding dogs. Some state's are very stringent with significant penalties for not observing their laws. Look online for your state's laws, then search for dog breeding. Depending on your location, you should also research your market and responsibilities. For example, there is a glut of unwanted dogs in the southern states, many of which end up in shelters or destroyed, even purebreds. Also research what your veterinary costs will be and what legal protections your business will require. 
Please remember that puppies are not a product, they are a life.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

_removed by moderator_


----------

